# Anyone here hypoglycemic?



## natural_mama4 (Jul 10, 2012)

I was just wondering. I have not been diagnosed by a doctor as being hypoglycemic but everything I read leads me to believe a lot of my issues are because of low blood sugar problems. I try to control it with diet, and sticking to a complex carb, very little simple carbs and sugars, and lots of protein. If I eat right I feel much better. I have a small frame and a huge appetite and I wonder if high metabolism is also a factor or related. So I was just wondering if there was anyone else here and how they control it. Such as what foods you eat, what foods you avoid.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 10, 2012)

First of all, I would go get it checked by a doctor.  Getting the correct fasting blood tests will get to the root of the problem.

Second, I have been "borderline" hypoglycemic all my life.  I control it by eating as healthy as possible, but mostly by making sure I have something to eat every few hours.  I eat 3 regular meals but have snacks in between - fruit, veggies, crackers & cheese, slice of bread with peanut butter, etc.  If I am going out I make sure I have something with me - my homemade trail mix, whole grain crackers, things that don't need refrigeration.  In the evening I make sure I have something that isn't sweet but more protein.  Half a small sandwich, plain yogurt, popcorn.

I do my best to stay away from refined sugars (difficult in my line of work ), and get as much protein in as I can.  But I really find just making sure I don't let myself get hungry between meals is very important.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 10, 2012)

You need to see a doctor right away. What you are describing could be any number of problems.  For instance, what you perceive as hypoglycemia could actually be diabetes. I am a type 2 diabetic, and while my issues are usually with elevated blood sugars, sometimes they drop. It is very important that you get this checked out as soon as possible. Blood sugar issues are nothing to play around with.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jul 13, 2012)

Blood sugar monitors are cheap and available without a scrip--Walmart and Walgreens have them. My mom was having the same issues, and was sure it was low blood sugar--I used my monitor, and her sugar was actually quite high.

A doctor's visit is in order, however.


----------

